# Bears in Cordova Alaska



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

piketroller said:


> If he had encountered one that didn’t run away he probably wouldn’t have been available for that program.


Yep :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Yakker (May 4, 2012)

FWIW, I worked for the US Forest Service throughout SE Alaska. I carried a 1964 Winchester Model 70 in .375 H&H Magnum caliber and my partner carried bear spray. We had issues with brown and black bears. False charges, woofing and snapping teeth from the brownies caused the safety to be turned off more than a few times. The most chilling was having a black bear circle us in typical predaceous black bear behavior. Wanted to use bear spray when he came out of brush 15 feet away but the wind was in our faces. Wound up sliding down a talus slope with the bear following us down. He finally ran off when the chopper approached. Remember to fight like the devil against a black bear attack. They don't usually give up after a couple chomps like a grizzly.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

I absolutely love Cordova. Been there 5 times. I always had spray. Its light and easy to carry. I keep it on my fishing vest strap or on my backpack front strap when hiking. I've had 5 bear encounters. Once our group locked arms and pushed the bear out.(it was fly in) I've come across bear on the Ibeck and eyak rivers. Both times they were mowing down some dead silvers and could care less about us. A side arm is nice but a pain on waders or wading deep holes. I would always get the spray from orca lodge. One time we were not even staying there and they let me barrow it.(stayed out in a federal cabin) People are so freaking nice up there I don't think you will have a problem(especially with a friend there) to find someone you can barrow a can from. I'm sure your friend has a million good spots but if you ever have any questions shoot me a pm. Can't wait to take my wife up there.


----------

